# Getting a grip



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm a new shooter with an XD9 Tactical. Does anyone hav a pic or a link show the way to grip it correctly? Thanks


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Google for Todd Jarrett Video.


----------



## Spike44 (Aug 13, 2007)

propellerhead said:


> Google for Todd Jarrett Video.


Wow, I just took your advice and I'm impressed. Very instructional, and easy to understand.

Good Stuff.


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

dittos, Thanks


----------

